# DIY Vacuum Sealer



## Horse chic (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I was looking through the threads here and it seems that a few people have made their own vacuum sealers. 
The only thing it seams you need to be careful is with vacuuming canning so that you do not break the glass. 

I would love to know how to DIY a good vacuum sealer. Mostly because then I have the ability to fix it. 
Let me know  
Catherine


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-fft6Wuacs]DIY Mason Jar Vacuum Sealer - YouTube[/ame]

Video of a guy who made a vac sealer from a brake bleeder....I've looked around different sites and most people who use this say it works pretty well. You do still need the jar attachment to hook the bleeder up to though. I have my $2 yardsale Foodsaver so not something I'm going to try anytime soon.

HTH!


----------



## dalepres (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll have to search out those DIY vacuum systems. I'm planning one of my own based on this veneer press vacuum system. Running vacuum into the kitchen and then an as-yet-not-worked-out system for applying the vacuum and sealing. Probably a hand or food sealer of some sort with a flat nozzle replacement part from some other nozzle vacuum system. That would allow me to use cheaper bags than the typical channel bags.

http://www.joewoodworker.com/veneering/welcome.htm


----------

